# Can I apply for child's first South African passport online?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

Can I apply for child's first South African passport online? or does this have to be done in person at Home Affairs?

I could only find information pertaining to adults and renewing but not a child's first SA passport.

Thanks


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

None of the Home Affairs numbers work. 

For a child passport do both parents and child need to be present?
Is it better to try the Bank route to avoid the long ques? Again no one picks up the phone. I will probably have to go to the branch if I can't find any information online.
Thanks!


----------

